# [Ayuda] Como calcular diodo y capacitores para el integrado IR2110 (gate driver)



## ayrf (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola estimada comunidad, estoy en un proyecto de un puente H de potencia controlador por PWM con MOSFETS IRF3205 de canal N y como podran ver los cuatro son del mismo canal por lo que estoy ocupado el circuito integrado IR2110 como driver para los Gates de cada Mosfet.

El problema es que yo no esperaba utilizar este IC ya que mi diseño original constaba de 2 transistores canal P y 2 canal N, pero en vista de que no pude conseguir por ningun lado el mosfet canal P que cumple con las caracteristicas necesarias para mi motor (12V, 30A rotor bloqueado) solamente pude conseguir el IR2110 que les comento. 

Ya me he leido el application note AN-978, el datasheet y despues de muchas horas de estar investigando todavia me quedan varias dudas:

- ¿Se tiene que alimentar este integrado con una fuente externa, o se puede alimentar directo de la bateria, (osea la alimentación del motor)?   

- ¿Los optoacopladores que utilizó (4n35) van directo a las entradas del IR2110?

-¿Como se calculan los valores de cada capacitor y el diodo que van conectados al IC?

-¿Que valor de resistencia se tiene que poner al gate de los mosfets para garantizar un buen switcheo (trabajaré a 35 khz y un duty cycle del 25%)?

- ¿Cuantos capacitores y diodos en total se ocupan ?


Si alguien me pudiera brindar algun diagrama o esquemático de como van conectados los pines del IC a cada elemento se lo agradeceria muchísimo.

De antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## luistito (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola he trabajado mucho con este integrado te envió la informacio.
si lo puedes conectar a 12V, ten en cuenta conectar corectamente la salida alta a los transistores del lado positivo.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/I/R/2/1/IR2110.shtml


----------



## Gamalionsito (May 23, 2011)

Hola que tal!!! de igual forma que "ayrf" estoy tratando de hacer un puente H con estos drivers, he realizado toda clase de intentos por que este funcione y no encuentro la forma de activar los IR2110 he tratado de entender las formulas que vienen para el diodo y el capacitor en el datasheet asi como en el anexo an-987 pero la verdad no logro realizarlo por que vienen siglas que no vienen el diagrama, asi mismo tengo mis dudas ya que algunos dicen que el voltaje que se le suministra a VDD es el mismo que se debe suministrar en HIN lo cual tengo mis dudas, ademas en las pruebas que he realizado solo puedo activar el lado alto y no el lado bajo... la verdad comienzo a desesperarme y optar por otro driver ojala alguien me pueda ayudar y apoyar... =( gracias!


----------



## luistito (May 24, 2011)

Hola a todos, puedes usar dos IR2110 para formar el puente. te envío archivo.

las resistencias todas son de 100 ohmios, los condensadores electroliticos de 10 uf, a 50 voltios, cuatro diodos zener de 15 vol. 1w, cuatro diodos rapidos fr105 o equivalente. transistores mosfet BUZ 11 o equivalente.

pueba y comenta, ... la paciencia es un fruto.


----------



## ayrf (May 24, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el archivo, tratare de pasarlo en limpio a un circuito, cuando lo tenga lo subo! solo me queda una pregunta, las entradas IN A e IN B tienen que ser una senal cuadrada una respecto de la otra para no crear un cortocircuito? 

Gracias una vez mas!


----------



## luistito (May 25, 2011)

Hola ayrf, si las entrados deben estar desfasadas 180 grados la una con respecto a la otra, (In A in B), usa un inversor, si aun no lo tienes, puedes usar el TL494, en configuración esclavo. Te envío enlace.

saludos a todos.


http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/TL494.pdf


----------



## Gamalionsito (May 26, 2011)

Lamentablemente no he podido adjuntar la imagen o el circuito por algunos problemas tecnicos =D ya tengo listo el circuito al parecer funciona "bien" solo que por alguna razón?? la cual no encuentro aun...! solo se activa una de las salidas... es decir estas funcionan en contrafase si activo HIN se activa LO y si activo LIN se activa HO por lo tanto no realiza los cambios por ejemplo activo HIN y se activa LO, pero si regreso es decir si activo LIN no se activa HO, si no sigue activado LO lo cual no se por que razón o circunstancia hace esto y lo mismo es en caso contrario a veces activa LIN y activa HO pero no genera el cambio cuando activo HIN de nuevo..! =( alguien sabe por que?

asi y ya se! que las entradas van desfasadas aun así! Es lo que hago y no funciona!!!!


----------



## ayrf (May 26, 2011)

hola a todos, yo estoy tratando de pasar a un esquematico el archivo pero he notado que los pines 2,11 y 13 del IR2110 de la derecha, estan conectados a tierra mientras que los del IR2110 de la izquierda solo estan unidos entre si y no estan a tierra, creo que a lo mejor por eso no te funciona. 

Cuando termine lo subo 

saludos


----------



## Gamalionsito (May 27, 2011)

en el diseño que manda luisito se supone que es tierra común es por ello que debe ir conectado de cualquier forma se tendria que hacer un puente o volver hacer el esquematico donde se una con la tierra! que buen detalle! no lo había observado!


----------



## luistito (May 27, 2011)

Hola a todos, tienen razon hay un integrado sin conexión a tierra, disculpen el error.
Este circuito lo diseñe para trabajar un motor de corriente alterna a 110 V, solo se cambian los Mosfet de salida. para motor de corriente directa debes tener en cuenta que solo se puede activar una entrada a la vez, cada entrada detemina el sentido de giro del motor.
para mayor eficiencia del circuito pudes usar modulación por ancho de pulso, con el TL494 se puede conseguir buenos resultados, conectando una resistencia variable entre el pin 6 y tierra varias la frecuencia, y para modular el ancho del pulso conecta una resistencia de 33k en serie con una resistencia variable de 10k, con el tab central conectado al pin 4, funciona muy bien.

buenos éxitos.

envío circuito corregido


----------



## Gamalionsito (May 27, 2011)

a*QU*i les adjunto la imagen para que me apoyen haber si pueden activar el motor ya intente de todas todas pero i can't! 

saludos Gracias!

p.d. le deje desconectados los pines de HIN y LIN, para que los conecten ok, yo! ya los conecte juntos, desfados de todas todas y nada de nada!

espero me puedan ayudar!



a*QU*i esta el link de descarga del archivo.


----------



## luistito (May 27, 2011)

Hola, Gamalionsito, he revisado tu circuito y no tienes errores, creo que el problema está en la forma como aplicas la señal a los transistores, tienes que hacer conducir a Q1 y Q4 simultaneamente, para que el motor gire en un sentido, y a Q3 y Q2 simultaneamete para que el motor gire en el otro sentido. esto es conectoando los pines 10 y 12 de los dos integrados a una señal comun, separa las entradas con resistencias de 100 ohmios. tal como lo indica el ultimo diagrama que subi. de tal manera que la entrada alta del integrad de la izquerda quede conectado con la entrada baja del integrado de derecha. y viseversa.
prueba y paciencia es un fruto.


----------



## ayrf (May 27, 2011)

hola luistito, gracias por la ayuda que nos has brindado, ya casi estoy a punto de ponerlo en marcha pero me han quedado dos preguntas.

La primera es que si los valores de los componentes que vienen con el ir2110 son "estandard" por asi decirlo o dependen del valor de la capacitancia de compuerta de los mosfets que se ponen en el puente? 

y la segunda es que si yo genero mi PWM a diferentes frecuencias y anchos de pulso mediante un microcontrolador ya no es necesario el inversor que mencionaste? 

Gracias!


----------



## luistito (May 27, 2011)

Hola ayrf. los valores son estandard, yo lo he probado con trnsistores de baja potencia como el irf640 hast irfp250 y el irfp450 los resultados ha sido exelentes.
si aplicas una señal modulado por ancho de pulso con un mc, no es nesesario invertir, si la aplicación es con motor dc

muchos éxitos.


----------



## Gamalionsito (May 29, 2011)

Que tal luisito, la verdad muchas gracias por todo el apoyo y el tiempo que nos has brindado ha sido de muy gran ayuda....solo que aun tengo problemas con mi puente! =( ya hice lo que me pediste de igual forma. por alguna razón solo gira hacia un lado! (con el integrado de la izquierda con LIN) en el integrado de la derecha no hace los cambios. Entiendo el funcionamiento del Puente H y no encuentro la forma de hacer mover el motor en las 2 direcciones... 

saludos!

las Gracias Anticipadas.


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

Hola Gama...

iba intentar simularlo para ver si yo podia,pero no tengo ese integrado en mi proteus...
tengo el 7.7 sp2 ... de donde lo sacaste?

Mmm.. que es lo que no funciona...

mira este video...




http://upload.youtube.com/my_videos_upload

no es lo que necesitas?...


----------



## Gamalionsito (May 29, 2011)

Que tal! Lubeck yo tambien tengo el proteus 7.7 sp2 el integrado lo encuentras como "IR21" en el cual aparecen IR2101, IR2102, IR2112 en este caso utilizo el IR2112 que es el mas parecido ya que tienen las mismas caracteristicas, solo que el IR2112 (ton/off (typ.) 125 & 105 ns
Delay Matching 30 ns)tiene mayor tiempo de conmutación, es decir que el IR2110 (ton/off (typ.) 120 & 94 ns Delay Matching 10 ns max.) tiene menor tiempo de conmutaciónel que estoy tratando de implementar.

Es muy interesante tu video lo que me interesa donde encuentro las entradas que le pusiste al HIN y al LIN en el Proteus me gustaria que pudieras checar mi circuito en la parte posterior deje el archivo de mi circuito en megaupload, serias de gran ayuda! 

saludos! Gracias!


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

El que esta en el video es el tuyo, solo le puse los LogicState (asi buscalos en proteus) y lo que se tiene que hacer es hacerlo cruzado...

anexo tu mismo circuito con los logic...

Pd. para el puente H te recomiendo que uses Mosfet Canal N y Canal P (los dos de arriba canal P y los dos de abajo canal N) pero depende que es lo que quieras hacer...

aahhh.. y es raro a mi solo me aparece el ir2101 y el 2102 el 2110 nop...


----------



## Gamalionsito (May 29, 2011)

Que tal Luk! =) Lo he checado con el proteus al parecer funciona bien!  y ya vi que error tenía el mio un pequeño desajuste por ai! lo Checare en protoboard haber que tal funciona! y comentare que tal funciona muchas gracias por tu ayuda! estamos en contacto! 

Cambio y Fuera!

Saludos y Gracías a Todos!


----------



## vickman007 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ho*LA* a todos espero y me ayuden con esto estoy tratando de c*O*ntrolar un motor brushless trifasico con este circuito el problema es q*UE* no encuentro la secuencia correcta para poder moverlo,q*UE* señales le debo poner a las entradas HIN,LIN,espero y me ayuden,gracias.


----------



## neftis (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola a todos soy nueva en este foro, estoy haciendo un inversor multinivel con el puente ir2110 y 4 transistores mosfet irf840, el problema es que uno de los canales funciona y  el otro no.

aca les coloco el circuito que estoy implementando, en el circuito la salida del ir2110 esta en el pin 6 pero ya lo cambie al 5 y le puse una resistencia de pull-down a la puerta del mosfet,  ya que con entrada flotante se habilitan, ademas la salida de los pulsos del optoacoplador es en el emisor y no en el colector, lo unico que no me funciona bien son los canales de alto y bajo del ir2110, se que el tema estuvo ya antes pero si alguien me ayuda se lo agradezco...¡¡¡¡ gracias.


----------



## pablotuc (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola neftis, estoy haciendo algo parecido a lo tuyo con IR2110 e IRF840, solucionaste el calculo de diodo y capacitor? Gracias.


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Dic 3, 2014)

Muy buenos dias, disculpen, apartir del diseño subido por, _"lubeck"_, en el comentario siguiente:



lubeck dijo:


> El que esta en el video es el tuyo, solo le puse los LogicState (asi buscalos en proteus) y lo que se tiene que hacer es hacerlo cruzado...
> 
> anexo tu mismo circuito con los logic...
> 
> ...



hice algunas modificaciones, pues deseo controlar una carga mayor, en este caso 100V, el problema es que solo trabaja al 50%, del voltaje de entrada, se que los mosfet del diseño que subió tienen un voltaje de operación menor a 100V, pero asi le meta 25V o 50V a la simulación, los mosfet solo conmutan el 50% de dicho voltaje. 

De igual forma, si pongo un mosfet distinto, un IRF624, no corre la simulación. También tome algunas consideraciones presentes en este archivo AN978. De ante mano les doy las gracias . 

Adjunto todos los archivos mencionados, la simulación es en proteus 8.1


----------

